# Show off that muscle!



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Just like the thread says, let's see the bullydawgs working their great shapes!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Rebel


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Bailey


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Switch


----------



## italianwjt (Aug 5, 2007)

that white dog, i think it's the 6th pic down looks rock solid  very nice


----------



## brogers (May 5, 2007)

puppy muscle


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Not bad for a pup!! I don't have any recent ones, these are about 4 months ago.


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

Red Ruby



















Baby Phat



















And here is there pops(no we do not own him!) R.I.P Bruno!



















Short Shaq


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

*New pics of Lilbit*

Shes over 2 years old now 
































































Meeting the pups...









































































Hope you enjoy


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

She's turned into a pretty lil lady! :love2:


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow she grew up fast, Marty!


----------



## brogers (May 5, 2007)

man that dog looks great


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey where have you been Marty. She looks good as always. How is she bred, she had that Jeep looking pose in one of those pics!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: everyone has such awesome dogs...


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

OldFortKennels said:


> Hey where have you been Marty. She looks good as always. How is she bred, she had that Jeep looking pose in one of those pics!


Well I took over G-D and have been working 68 hrs aweek but I've been in and out lol

Here's her ped...

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=206097

She's mostly Yellow bred


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I see. Ill have to come visit you over there. I think I have an account still.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

such good looking pups...little bit looks awesome!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Marty, THAT AINT FAIR!!! LOL


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

i agree! everyones dogs on here are nice in their own ways!


----------



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey how much can she pull? just wondering?


----------



## MarcwithaC (Aug 13, 2007)

pics are a bit small........


----------



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

How much can she pull? man you must of went for so many walks its not even funny


----------



## The Diesel (Oct 23, 2007)

Trouble at 3 months, hes 4 months now but i dont have any recent pics.


















and this was him at 9 weeks.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

That's such a nice looking dog


----------



## bradthepit (Jul 30, 2006)

*My dogs*

Buster. He ain`t being worked much at the mo, but still keeps looking well.


























Bradley


















Toya. This pic was 3 months after giving birth to al itter of 8 healthy pups


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Goodness, Muscle EVERYWHERE! Beautiful dogs everyone!!!

*Here is a little of Zildjian Muscle. Heh.*


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

...(Bump).....


----------



## ern79 (Dec 26, 2007)

bradthepit said:


> Buster. He ain`t being worked much at the mo, but still keeps looking well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 awesome steve, i met buster when i picked my puppy at neils, he was the other side of a stable door, he had his great big head in my face saying a lovely hello and all i can remember is looking down his back and seeing muscle on muscle, it makes me proud that hes diesels granddad. Toyah is absolutely stunning in the flesh too, her eyes are like looking into a dream!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I've not shared these I don't think :cheers:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Marty, that dog is in a league of her own.

Thanks, Erichschevy for bumping this.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Lil bit is in the big leagues. can you imagine the time Marty has in that dogs conditioning? She is most impressive! Heres 1 of the latest pics of Eddie, He was a 5 week old pound pup that I brought home 2 years ago. his breed entirely unknown but I have an idea what he is.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

That ain't fair Marty..LOL:cheers:

Care to share your keep?? LOL


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

redog said:


> Lil bit is in the big leagues. can you imagine the time Marty has in that dogs conditioning? She is most impressive! Heres 1 of the latest pics of Eddie, He was a 5 week old pound pup that I brought home 2 years ago. his breed entirely unknown but I have an idea what he is.


I recognize them muzzles anywhere, my second favorite breed..

Handsome boy..:thumbsup:


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

nalo at 17 months 38lbs.


----------



## The Diesel (Oct 23, 2007)

meno222 said:


> nalo at 17 months 38lbs.


Thats a really good looking dog!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Marty man your dog looks like it's on steroids NO OFFENCE I love your dog and wish mine has half as much muscle lol


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

redog said:


> can you imagine the time Marty has in that dogs conditioning? She is most impressive!


Don't guess you'd believe shes a house dog with no conditioning then huh :rofl:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Marty said:


> Don't guess you'd believe shes a house dog with no conditioning then huh :rofl:


NO freakin way.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

you've go to be  ing


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

sw_df27 said:


> you've go to be  ing


Nope, it all has to do with genetics and good diet, I promise :thumbsup:

She stays in the house 95 % of the time and goes out only when its nice out and I have time to take her out, the pictures I post are at those times, it is amazing I know but it is Gods honest truth 

If I really did work her, I would give you the keep but there is none :cheers:


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

wow thats' all I can say!!! lol


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

While it is hard to believe It makes sence. Breeders breed for the traits they want and when you have knowledable folks doing it you can produce dogs like this.


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty said:


> Nope, it all has to do with genetics and good diet, I promise :thumbsup:
> 
> She stays in the house 95 % of the time and goes out only when its nice out and I have time to take her out, the pictures I post are at those times, it is amazing I know but it is Gods honest truth
> 
> If I really did work her, I would give you the keep but there is none :cheers:


marty what do you feed your dogs.?


----------



## The Diesel (Oct 23, 2007)

meno222 said:


> marty what do you feed your dogs.?


Kryptonite


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

meno222 said:


> marty what do you feed your dogs.?


They were eating Timber wolf, their now eating Nutro ultra


----------

